# Using the apple me email service?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just curious are there advantages/disadvantages to this? If so what? Currently I use yahoo but recently set up my mom's iPad and she didn't have a personal account set up so I just set up the me for her. And thinking it might be worth considering myself at some point. Thoughts appreciates


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My opinion is that the Apple email system is very good. I'm in the process of moving my AT&T accounts (which use the Yahoo email system) to the Apple system. I've had both for years, but now that I'm using my mobile devices more and more, I wanted to go to an IMAP mail system, and Yahoo offers only POP (or wouldn't let me change, which amounts to the same thing). The primary difference for me is that IMAP leaves all the mail on the server, including email I have sent and any drafts I may be writing, and I can access them from any of my devices. With Yahoo (POP) mail, if I send an email or have a draft in progress, I can only see those on the machine on which I'm writing the message or that I have sent a message from. IMAP keeps all the devices in sync (from an email perspective). Look carefully at Figure 1 at the URL below:

http://www1.umn.edu/adcs/guides/email/imapvspop.html

Apple's email client is a bit more tightly integrated with their ecosystem than a third-party client would be. I used Mozilla's Thunderbird for years, and before that Eudora, and had no problems transferring all my emails from one to the other when I changed. I've also used Exchange at work before I retired. That was a bit more complicated to convert, as I recall, but doable. I've tried a few other email programs in the past, but always end up back with Apple's Mail.app.

Just word of advice: use the same ID for both the iTunes store and iCloud. I ended up with two different accounts (as many did) and it's a mess.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Right now my iTunes store and iCloud are both under my yahoo address because that was my apple id and iknew nothing about me or any apple service for email.do I just change those to the me address? My biggest issue with yahoo is it doesn't always work with mail as you knOw. I notice you can forward yahoo to me is this reliable do you know? thx for the help I appreciate it truly


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish I knew more about all that. I know that if your Apple ID contains @mac.com or @me.com, then it can't be changed at all. I just don't know about other addresses in the ID.

It's not clear from your post if you are using your Yahoo address for the Apple ID, or for the email address. It makes a big difference.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

sorry, I'm dealing with a migraine so not making much sense my yahoo email address is my apple Id


----------

